# Validierung geht nicht



## jdgf (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
wenn ich meine Website validieren möchte, erhalte ich Nachricht
I/O Error: http://www.kolping-hohenfels.de/: Forbidden

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo dieses Verbot stehen soll.
Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## Dr Dau (24. November 2011)

Hallo!

Der Doppelpunkt am Ende ist zu viel.
Dann klappt es auch mit dem Validator:


			
				w3.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Result:	120 Errors



Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## jdgf (24. November 2011)

Erst mal Danke für deine Hilfe. Nur es klappt noch nicht.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Der Doppelpunkt am Ende ist zu viel.


 
Meinst du den Doppelpunkt am Ende der URL "de/:"? Ich habe hier

http://validator.w3.org/

http://www.kolping-hohenfels.de/ eingegeben und danach erhalte ich die Meldung


> Sorry! This document can not be checked.
> 
> Error
> 
> ...


Der Doppelpunkt kommt m.E. von der Antwort:

Im Quellcode habe ich die Zeilen ab Zeile 1400 nach einem Doppelpunkt überprüft. Lediglich in Zeile 1448


> <script type="text/javascript">
> var pkBaseURL = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://www.kolping-hohenfels.de/piwik/" : "http://www.kolping-hohenfels.de/piwik/");


 fiel mir der Doppelpunkt auf; allerdings ist es javascript, das ich nicht kenne.

In der zum Template gehörenden index.php steht am Ende kein Doppelpunkt.


----------



## Dr Dau (24. November 2011)

jdgf hat gesagt.:


> Meinst du den Doppelpunkt am Ende der URL "de/:"?


Ja, genau den meinte ich. 

Komisch, bei mir funktioniert der Validator (wie oben im Zitat schon erwähnt ).
Was sagt denn dieser Link (funktioniert bei mir ebenfalls):
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...(detect+automatically)&doctype=Inline&group=0


----------



## jdgf (24. November 2011)

Es funktioniert nicht so richtig, wie ich es von früher gewohnt bin. Ich habe mit deiner Url validiert und es wurde anscheindend eine andere Seite überprüft -> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...=utf-8&doctype=XHTML+1.0+Transitional&ss=1&ou
mit dem Text


> Obviously your access to this site has been suspended by mistake.


 <-- diese Fehlermeldungsseite wurde validiert (hatte 12 errors).


----------



## Dr Dau (24. November 2011)

w3.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry! This document can not be checked.
> 
> 
> I got the following unexpected response when trying to retrieve <http://www.kolping-hohenfels.de/>:
> ...


Und im nächsten Augenblick funktionert es dann doch.
Irgendwo scheint also Dein Server zu "klemmen".

Wird schon der Aufruf der Startseite per RewriteRule umgeschrieben?
Wenn Ja, dann würde ich dort den Fehler vermuten.


----------

